# Rig is 90% done



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

And I'm about to try this mofo out somewhere. 


Dropped the boat off Friday to get the brackets & rails built and he called Friday evening to say they were done. I went to pick them up and was pretty upset to find that he had welded one of the brackets right in the way of my trilling motor. He needed to grind them off and weld it in the right spot and said he would have it done today. I was pretty pissed but gave him the chance to fix it and he did. He still didn't do everything I asked but I can have someone else make those very minor changes. 

Ended up going with 4 of the 50w warm white LED's because I couldn't fit 5 and use the trolling motor. I wanted them to be totally removable and ended up using two "T" shaped rails. One rail has a switch box mounted to it that plugs into a trolling motor outlet. The other one has a connector that runs to the switch box. Fired them up a few minutes ago and was concerned about having a blind spot at the front of the boat and that was not even remotely a problem. Can't wait to get on the water!


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Josh, you letting TC do all your work again??


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you able to use the lights and trolling motor at the same time? You mentioned plugging one of the lights into the TM plug so I was just curious. Looks really bright. Good luck with them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like it'll work! Still aint gone this year! Maybe in the next week or so!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice , clean rigging. Ought to do just fine. Would love to see how much light one of those 50 watt put out.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

bamafan611 said:


> Nice , clean rigging. Ought to do just fine. Would love to see how much light one of those 50 watt put out.


You have Terry. Liquid trails runs 50 watt leds and halos.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Mike Moore said:


> Are you able to use the lights and trolling motor at the same time? You mentioned plugging one of the lights into the TM plug so I was just curious. Looks really bright. Good luck with them.


 

I ran another trolling motor outlet to the front of the boat. I have 2 batteries for the trolling motor, one for the motor and one for the LED's.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Gotcha! Sure looks good!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Looks good. By the way, I lurk over on ALDEER.com just to watch your and TC's antics!


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

johnboatjosh said:


> Looks good. By the way, I lurk over on ALDEER.com just to watch your and TC's antics!


 
Hah! I'm pretty well behaved over here at least. He got a cool pic of the lights in action. I will say I love the room on the G3, that's 2 250lb men on the front of the boat. It was his first time which is pretty obvious by the marks in the middle of the fish.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Do they make those lights in 120 volt I need side lights Im thinking about adding two these also


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

johnboatjosh said:


> Looks good. By the way, I lurk over on ALDEER.com just to watch your and TC's ghey antics!


Fixed it for you...


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Frank the only way I would use leds is if they were extra warm white. They're very similar in color to hps.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

GIggaMon said:


> Do they make those lights in 120 volt I need side lights Im thinking about adding two these also


 

Yeah, they make them in 120v and they are considerably cheaper than the 12v from what I recall. Mine are warm white and I am very pleased with them.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wharf Rat said:


> Fixed it for you...


 

If you are jealous I can include you on all picture texts


----------

